# Rock Climbing



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all! I recently discovered a rock climbing gym in Houston and fell in love with rock climbing. Is there a rock climbing gym in Dubai or something similar? 

Thanks!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is indoor rock climbing at Wafi. I believe that there was a recent thread about indoor rock climbing as well on the forum. If you do a search, it should come up.

This might also be of interest to you
Climbing in Dubai


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> There is indoor rock climbing at Wafi. I believe that there was a recent thread about indoor rock climbing as well on the forum. If you do a search, it should come up.
> 
> This might also be of interest to you
> Climbing in Dubai


Great! Thanks!


----------

